# make an ugly glitter curtain sexy for a rock show



## Jamie (Feb 8, 2005)

8O SEXY \/
I recently did a setup for a rock show that was sponsored by our drama club, and found an awesome effect for our ugly glitter curtain that everyone had adapted to. It has black and gold reflective strips hangin down from it, so it usually looks pretty homosexual. Typically we have the olio down behind it, but not this time. I hung the three electric battons at descending levels behind the glitter curtain and used their teasers to hide the battons themselves and their cables. Also used legs and black traveler so everything was blk.
On each electric there were six pairs of ETC PARs, so we put four pairs of complimentary colors on the third + forth electric pointin out towards the crowd. On the fifth elec, we only had six scoops, so i just used them occasionally for crowd blinders at the heavy blasts of bass.
All this resulted in blasts of color erupting from blackness behind the glitter curtain, which reflected the light to make it look like water everywhere. AwEsOmE effect... probly use it again


----------



## Peter (Feb 8, 2005)

Sounds cool!! do you have any pis? (I am sure we would all really like to see them!)


----------



## Jamie (Feb 9, 2005)

*srry*

i was gunna get some, but my cam was bein dumb so i couldn't  
stupid technology


----------



## avkid (Feb 9, 2005)

wow,that sounds like it was awesome!


----------



## Peter (Feb 9, 2005)

LoL "stupid technology" that we cant live with but still cant live without! ah it's too bad you dont have pics, but if you ever do it again, try to remember to get pics and post them here!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 10, 2005)

i made some pics that r pretty close using the Martin ShowDesigner demo, but how do you post 'em?[/quote][/url]


----------



## Peter (Feb 10, 2005)

You need to have a spot on the internet to upload them to, and then you can link them into here. Or, you can PM dave, he is usualy good about getting pictures uploaded and accessable to the forums.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 14, 2005)

*got 'em*

i made some pics w/ Martin's ShowDesigner demo, but they don't look _exactly_ the same, but they still get the point across...enjoy!
http://www.controlbooth.com/users/Jamie/


----------



## Peter (Feb 14, 2005)

hey, cool thanks, those do look neat! I might try that with our cyc or a bunch of thin bedsheets that we have lieing arround. Just nice to have a bunch of ideas floating arround for possible use in the future! Thanks again!


----------

